
Show HN: Cloudilly. High level messaging plugin - ngzhongcai
https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-iOS-ObjC-SDK
======
ngzhongcai
Javascript: [https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-Web-
SD...](https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-Web-SDK) Swift:
[https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-iOS-
Sw...](https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-iOS-Swift-SDK)
Android: [https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-
Androi...](https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-Android-SDK)
Server Hook: [https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-
NodeJS...](https://github.com/Cloudilly/Anonymous-Group-Chat-for-NodeJS-SDK)

------
fiatjaf
The name intrigues me. Is it just because the trending words are related to
"cloud" and ending with "y"? Because it doesn't seem related to the app
features, and still it sound a lot like a bunch of other app names I see here.

~~~
ngzhongcai
You kinda right about the name, but think you shouldn't be classifying
Cloudilly as an app. More of a SAAS plugin similar to the likes of Firebase

